# Complete Home remodel... just bought my first house!



## workin2hard (Dec 27, 2010)

Hi im new to the site... I Just bought my first house last week and am in the process of gutting it and going all new!

Here is my current progress since i bought the house on the 23rd, I will update as i make progress!!


----------



## granite-girl (Dec 28, 2010)

Looks like a project - what are your plans ? Why are you removing walls, etc. ? I like the arched doorways - are you removing them ?


----------



## workin2hard (Dec 29, 2010)

I'm making the rooms larger and turing the second room into a walk in closet and master bath... the arch doorways are coming down since the cabinets and counters I bought won't fit inbetween them...

I have a long way to got but most of the demoliton is done! So I get to start the fun stuff!!


----------



## Jaz (Dec 29, 2010)

Was there anything about the house that you liked? 

Looks like fun. 

Jaz


----------



## workin2hard (Dec 30, 2010)

Jaz said:


> Was there anything about the house that you liked?
> 
> Looks like fun.
> 
> Jaz



Lmfao... not really, but I got it for $15k so I can spend quite a bit of money on it and still have a very nice house when done for fractions for the cost to buy a nice one...

It is A lot of work, but will be worth it!


----------



## everhart011 (Dec 31, 2010)

In my views you must decorate or remodel your house fully, for doing this you can take help from home contractors.


----------



## joecaption (Jan 9, 2011)

When I saw it was your first home and your trying to take on that big a job that scares me.
Any older home like that I always suggest starting at the roof. Make sure there's fairly new shingles, inspect in the attic for any leaks, and fix that first. If it leaks anything you do below will fail.
Then we inspect the foundation and supports under the floors. If this is not right then cracks will show up and door ways will never be level. 90% of the older homes we've worked on did not have enough piers, insect of fungus damage. If it's over a crawl space then you need to add a 6 mil. black plastic vaper barrier on the bare ground.
Then check to make sure there's newer style windows and add replacement windows if there the older style.
Check out the wiring and plumbing. If it's steel,  Quest, or you can see lots or repair patches, it would be best to redo it all with Pex using a central manifold.
Check the condition of the heating and A/C system. If it's good then have someone relocate any duct work that's going to be in the way of the redesign.
If walls are to be removed or just move we figure out if there supporting walls fiirst. If they are then supports under the floors and above needs to be done. 
Have the septic tank pumped and inspected.
If all of this is not done first and brought up to snuff, the fluff stuff you do to the inside will be useless, your money will be gone, and the house will be unsaleable. 
Then and only then do we start gutting.
I also would have tryed to leave the curved archways. A boxy opening cheapens up the look.


----------



## workin2hard (Jan 10, 2011)

joecaption said:


> When I saw it was your first home and your trying to take on that big a job that scares me.
> Any older home like that I always suggest starting at the roof. Make sure there's fairly new shingles, inspect in the attic for any leaks, and fix that first. If it leaks anything you do below will fail.
> Then we inspect the foundation and supports under the floors. If this is not right then cracks will show up and door ways will never be level. 90% of the older homes we've worked on did not have enough piers, insect of fungus damage. If it's over a crawl space then you need to add a 6 mil. black plastic vaper barrier on the bare ground.
> Then check to make sure there's newer style windows and add replacement windows if there the older style.
> ...



Good advice there! Thanks! I am replacing everything... plumbing, electrical, heat/ac (will be getting a new system installed in a few months), gas lines, windows/doors, the roof and ceiling is 2 years old and is in great shape.... been alot of work already but itll be worth it in the end!

Well im about done with the upstairs... getting ready for the paint sanding/mudding all the sheetrock right now... i hate sanding lol


----------



## workin2hard (Jan 10, 2011)




----------



## workin2hard (Jan 10, 2011)




----------



## workin2hard (Jan 10, 2011)

These are the most recent pics i have right now, i will get more when i get a chance....


----------



## oldognewtrick (Jan 10, 2011)

You're making good progress! Keep it up and don't forget to update your pics.


----------

